# Summer in Scotland



## Marsupalami (Jan 29, 2009)

not too bad - 25 tops. high likelyhood of sunburn though - your skin really reddens up here! f-all summer so far though 
incredibly unreliable weather - sometimes very chilly . Scotland is SO EXPOSED to the north atlantic that all that maritime air brings wind and rain so much of the time. cant get a real spell of sun like in Austria the last 2 years!


----------



## MaikelNL (Oct 26, 2011)

A new serie photos of Schotland. 

129. Conic Hill

Conic Hill by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

130. 

Inversnaid Fall by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

131. Loch Shiel

Loch Shiel by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

132. Urquhart Castle at Loch Ness

Urquhart Castle by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

133. The centre of Fort William

Fort William by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

134. 

Chanonry Point by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

135. The Highlands

Scottish Highlands by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

136. 

Scottish Highlands by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

137. Edinburgh

York Place, Edinburgh by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

138. 

The Royal Mile, Edinburgh by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

139. 

The Royal Mile, Edinburgh by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

140. Falkirk Wheel

The Falkirk Wheel by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

142. 

Scottish Highlands by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr

143.

Glenfinnan Viaduct by Maikel Klein Severt, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

so pretty!


----------



## Skyckcty (Jun 21, 2013)

Love the water scenery!!


----------



## CornelM (Jun 23, 2013)

A must see for every fan of the Scottish bagpipes


----------

